
The Bitcoin Diet – Lose Weight, Get Rich - tomeglenn
http://www.thebitcoindiet.com
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I love this site. I bet there are many college students going through the
Bitcoin Diet right now...

------
cantrip
It's a site with a Coinbase affiliate link, nothing more.

